

Easter dates repeats every 5,700,000 years - julienchastang
http://wordpress.mrreid.org/2011/12/12/youve-already-experienced-the-earliest-easter-youll-ever-know/

======
_pius
This title is misleading; the precise sequence of Easter dates on a year-over-
year basis cycles every 5,700,000 years, but of course individual dates repeat
much more often than that.

~~~
julienchastang
Indeed, the title could said "The Cycle For...", but unfortunately I don't
seem to be able to edit submission titles.

------
julienchastang
Also Easter dates by occurence chart:
[http://spreadsheetpage.com/index.php/tip/calculating_easter/](http://spreadsheetpage.com/index.php/tip/calculating_easter/)

